# Solved: Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise only sees 32G of 48G



## silverseed71 (Jan 18, 2010)

We just installed 48G of memory in our server and BIOS sees all 48G but the operating system doesn't.
Any suggestions as to why? Is there something we need to do in Windows to get it to see all 48G?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you absolutely positive you have the Enterprise version of Server 2003? The standard version only supports 32GB on an X64 box. If it is the Enterprise version make sure the latest service pack is applied.


----------



## silverseed71 (Jan 18, 2010)

It is Standard. Is there anyway to "upgrade" to the Enterprise version?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can buy it at Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Server-2003-Option-Version/dp/B000UUL43W


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Yikes....2700 dollars. Guess that is why it is an Enterprise edition.


----------



## silverseed71 (Jan 18, 2010)

We have the Enterprise version, I was just wondering if we put it on there, will it overwrite all of our applications and databases?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Probably. And if it happens to be a domain controller you could cause other issues.


----------



## silverseed71 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's what I thought. Thanks for all of you guy's help.


----------

